# My new HT dimensions - Comments please.



## Topend (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm about to build the walls for my dedicated home theatre. I have some flexibility in the dimensions. I am currently planning to go with 5.7m x 3.5m x 2.3m. There is one entrance door and one window which I can clad. I have complete freedom with the design. Any comments would be welcome as I would like to get this as close to ideal as possible. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

To spread the room nodes the ideal room is based around the golden ratio ie 1.618
Your dimensions are close and should be fine. (6m x 3.7m x 2.3m)


----------



## Topend (Nov 19, 2013)

I can do those dimensions.

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Topend (Nov 19, 2013)

With a 6m long room should I position the seating at 4m from the front wall.

Thanks again,
Dave.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Again, it is based on the ratio so it can be either 3.7 m or 2.3 m.
There is a good guide to setups found here:- http://realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm


-Bill


----------

